# Marzocchi DJ 2 '04, NPJ Rude Dude, Atomlab GI, Spank Subrosa...



## ramDS902 (27. Januar 2008)

Ich verkaufe:

- Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 2004, schwarz ohne Aufkleber
- NPJ Rude Dude, mit 2 FSA Steuersätzen und 2 Stickern
- Spank Subrosa Felge mit Atomlab GI 10mm Singlespeed Hinterradnabe, mit  16T Dicta Freilaufritzel und Felgenband
- Sun Rims Double Track Felge mit Veltec DH Vorderradnabe, mit Schnellspanner und Achsadapter zum Umbau auf 20mm Steckachse

- zudem eine Fox Riff Jeans(neu), ein 40l Aquarium, Dainese Knie-/ Schienbeinschoner Gr. L und 2 Große Adio Aufkleber/ Sticker

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZdirtriderQ2dwweQQfrppZ50QQfsopZ1QQfsooZ1QQrdZ0

Dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß beim bieten, denn es ist sicher für jeden etwas dabei.


----------

